# Hydrangea - how toxic?



## MPRC (May 12, 2016)

Hello folks. My 3lb Redfoot just ate a 2x2in price of hydrangea leaf while I was in the process of fencing it off - does anyone know HOW toxic it is? The deer around here love them. Hoping the worse that happens is an upset tummy.


----------



## wellington (May 12, 2016)

This link will tell you http://m.thetortoisetable.org.uk/m/plants_19.asp?st=true&mode=main&catID=170


----------



## MPRC (May 12, 2016)

That is the first place I went. I was hoping to possibly hear from someone with experience or knowledge on the subject. 

I'm just going to fill his belly with tummy foods to dilute it and see if I can get it to pass quickly. Not sure how long it would take to take effect but he is acting fine.


----------



## Millerlite (May 12, 2016)

I would keep an eye on him. But I personally don't think it's going to hurt him. Just make sure you monitor him closer for few days. If he keeps eating that's good. If he stops that can be red flags. 

Kyle


----------



## MPRC (May 12, 2016)

He's acting like his usual @$$**** self. Active, eating, chasing the girls.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen (May 12, 2016)

I believe he'll be safe, If hes fine now. TTT did also say it'll cause a tummy ache and possibly some nasty diarrhea so I'd say just make sure hes hydrated. Maybe feed some yummys so he can poop it all out


----------



## MPRC (May 12, 2016)

I tend to not worry, but we just moved and I'm still getting things set up. Still learning the plants as well. He only ate the one leaf so I'm hoping it wasn't to his liking.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen (May 13, 2016)

I worry all the time, lol . Just sit him down & tell him to behave. Im sure he'll find it in his loving heart to listen.


----------



## MPRC (May 13, 2016)

He's such a brat, he's been ramming and humping the girls so he's on time out. I don't think it phased him


----------



## Rue (May 13, 2016)

I'm glad to hear he's none the worse for his toxic experience!


----------



## MPRC (May 13, 2016)

With the massive amount of hydrangeas I have witnessed deer munching on I feel like it can't be THAT toxic, though I realize a tiny tortoise and a deer are very different.


----------

